# I am new and I need help for liquid dish wash recipe



## adetop (Mar 18, 2016)

Good day great people. 
I'm about going into production of liquid airfreshner and liquid soap. The common recipe used by most people are not really foaming well and not tough on oil stains. There are 2 very good products I know but I couldn't get their recipe. 
Please i need help with the recipe that will give me a very quality products.  
The recipe that almost everyone makes use contain 
Antisol/nitrosol as thickener
Caustic soda
SODA ash
Texapon
Sodium laureate sulfate etc


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello, Adetop -- Welcome!

The liquid soap that most of us make here contains fats, water, and potassium hydroxide (caustic potash, KOH). For household cleaning and laundry, the recommended recipe using these ingredients is 100% coconut oil saponified with potassium hydroxide and diluted with water. 

Caustic soda (sodium hydroxide, NaOH) is usually used to make solid bar soap, not a liquid product. Sodium laureate (lauryl?) sulfate and sodium laureth sulfate (texapon) are synthetic detergents. I'm sure some soap makers use these ingredients to make liquid detergents, but you may not get a lot of advice here. 

What recipe are you thinking about using? Please give us more information and someone may be able to give you better advice.


----------

